# Pond plant identities



## lewisananda (Jun 5, 2021)

I planted these plants from a local pond in my aquarium but I don't know what they are. Any help identifying them will be appreciated. There is the reddish plant next to the heater, then the thin grassy plant and the long stem leaf plant in front of the driftwood. Plant 4 is the one in the middle in the background. That's java moss growing on the driftwood. Many thanks. Lewis


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

plant 1 is a Ludwigia of some sort, maybe L. palustris.
plant 2 is a spikerush Eleocharis.
plant 4 is Elodea.


----------



## lewisananda (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks for your help. Lewis


----------

